# I wanna play too!



## mart (Apr 1, 2007)

I dropped a couple good sized birch logs, one 18"x8' and 15"x8' (good for here in the frozen north) at a local sawyer. The owner said just take them around to the young man on the saw and he will unload them. I came around to the saw to find a smiling young man sawing some beautiful clear spruce into 4/4 stock. I could only think to myself, "I have got to get one of these" and "can I play too, just one board, pleeeeease". There is something magic about opening a log and turning out lumber. A mill is not in the cards right now but someday. For now I will have to be content to stop in once in a while to have lumber milled and drool over his saw.

The birch is being cut into 8/4 stock. I will let it air dry for a few months till I get my kiln done. I will finish drying it in the kiln and it will become a custom door for the front of our house. At least that's the plan this week.

As soon as I get the birch back from the sawyer I will post a couple of pictures. This is the greatest forum. :thumbsup:

Mart


----------

